# DUG NEST AND COVERED UP



## Carol S (May 8, 2016)

This afternoon one of my female Russian torts dug a nest, seemed to be laying eggs, and then she covered the nest up. I dug up the nest and to my surprise there was not even one egg. I dug up a large area as I thought I must of missed the eggs. 

Many times my females will dig a partial nest and then abandon it, but do not cover it up. Has anybody else experienced their female dig a nest, seemed to be laying and then cover up the nest, but did not lay any eggs? 

This particular female has laid two clutches this year; the last being 4-17-16.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2016)

I have some SA leopards that are laying for the first time this year and they keep digging holes, but like usual they don't fill them in if they don't lay eggs. I had one of them dig and then fill in their hole, but I haven't dug it up yet to see if there are eggs.

I've never had a tortoise of any species fill in a hole without laying eggs.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 10, 2016)

Carol S said:


> This afternoon one of my female Russian torts dug a nest, seemed to be laying eggs, and then she covered the nest up. I dug up the nest and to my surprise there was not even one egg. I dug up a large area as I thought I must of missed the eggs.
> 
> Many times my females will dig a partial nest and then abandon it, but do not cover it up. Has anybody else experienced their female dig a nest, seemed to be laying and then cover up the nest, but did not lay any eggs?
> 
> This particular female has laid two clutches this year; the last being 4-17-16.


 I had this with one of my redfoots. This year she laid 3 clutches. But dug and covered 4 nests(to my knowledge).


----------



## TortoiseRN (Jun 19, 2016)

Could she be egg bound?? I've never seen any of my RTs fill a practice hole either. Weird


----------



## cdmay (Jun 20, 2016)

I have this occur once or twice in the past. Each time I would excavate all around the nest cavity but never found an egg. It's weird and disconcerting because you keep telling yourself that you missed the egg(s).


----------



## Carol S (Jun 20, 2016)

I did the same thing - thought I missed the nest and kept excavating until I knew that no way did I miss the nest.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Jul 21, 2016)

Just happened last night with one of my female 3 toeds BT. She spent all night digging the nest. It was too late for me to see if any was laid, but the nest was covered this morning. Got my vermiculite ready, went to dig up the nest, and nothing to be found anywhere within a foot span. Major bummer. She's been digging some test nests and leaving them, makes me wonder.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jul 21, 2016)

Also happened with my EBT.


----------

